# انيماشن للتدريب علي الدوائر الهيدروليكية وجميع مكوناتها Hydraulic Circuits



## kimo4u2000 (18 أبريل 2007)

كما وعدتكم أخواني الاسطوانة الثالثة و يوجد بها شرح Animation عن مكونات الدوائر الهيدروليكية من مضخات وValves و مبادئ التصميم و هي في رأيي أفضل من الاسطوانتين السابقتين في محتواها وكيفية عرضة 
حاولت ايضا رفعها لكم علي موقع Mihd ولكني لم أستطع يقف معي دائما بعد فترة بسيطة فقمت بالرفع علي موقع RapidSHare أرجو ان تستطيعوا التحميل منة واترككم مع بعض الصور لتوضيح المحتوي:















حجم الاسطوانة بعد فك الضغط 617 ميجا قمت بضغطها ليصبح الحجم الكلي 350 ميجا وقسمتها علي 7 أجزاء لتسهيل التحميل
روابط التحميل :

http://rapidshare.com/files/25111097/Basic_Hydraulics.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25117525/Basic_Hydraulics.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25123103/Basic_Hydraulics.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25126221/Basic_Hydraulics.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25130496/Basic_Hydraulics.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25134309/Basic_Hydraulics.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25117526/Basic_Hydraulics.part07.rar

كلمة السر :


```
Password: www.fokakmeny.com
```


----------



## amirhelmy (18 أبريل 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## marine_eng (18 أبريل 2007)

very gooood


----------



## omer mhammed (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## afreet (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكووور و ما قصرت


----------



## liondvd (19 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر يا عزيزى وربنا يكرمك


----------



## ahmed morshidy (19 أبريل 2007)

موضوعاتك ممتازة
جارى التحميل


----------



## ود الفاتح (20 أبريل 2007)

ألف شكر ليك يا كيمو


----------



## mahmoudnasr (20 أبريل 2007)

ياريت حد يرفعهم على Mihd


----------



## kimo4u2000 (20 أبريل 2007)

العفو يا جماعة ونورتم الموضوع 
وبالنسبة للرفع علي موقع تاني حاولت كتير ولسه محاول من شوية مفيش فايدة عندي يا ريت اللي يقدر من الناس اللي حملت يرفعهم عليه


----------



## deghidy (20 أبريل 2007)

موضوع ممتاز جدا والف شكر


----------



## deghidy (20 أبريل 2007)

بس لما بحمل اللنكات بيعطيني خطا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (20 أبريل 2007)

ممكن توضح الخطأ عشان أقدر اساعدك بالنسبة للملفات انا مجربهم بنفسي ومجرب كلمة السر وشغالين تمام ودلوقتي جربت اللنكات وبرضة شغالة الحمد لله


----------



## kimo4u2000 (21 أبريل 2007)

للي قابلتهم مشاكل مع موقع رابد شير دي لنكات للملفات من موقع Mihd

http://mihd.net/lsiueh
http://mihd.net/pcfbrv
http://mihd.net/a4udnl
http://mihd.net/spdzw8
http://mihd.net/j68rkg
http://mihd.net/bwct89
http://mihd.net/znsdph

وكلمة السر :

```
Password: www.fokakmeny.com
```


----------



## الجدى (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

و كما هو متوقع من أهل التميز


----------



## محمد ابراهيم نسيم (26 أبريل 2007)

متشكر جدا جدا على البرنامج


----------



## محمد ابراهيم نسيم (26 أبريل 2007)

فى مشكله بعد منزلت الملفات المضغوطه وبعد كده افك الضغط بالبسورد بيدينى خطأ فى الباسورد اكون مشكككككككككككووووور جدا لو فى حد لرد عليا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (26 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم الباسورد شغالة تمام عندي وجربت الملفات قبل ما ارفعهم جرب الباسورد تاني واعملها كوبي زي ما هي احسن وخلي بالك متاخدش مسافة زيادة وهتشتغل ان شاء الله

وشكرا ليكم علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## ashraf_oricat91 (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا"


----------



## An'nas (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي علي المجهود الرائع
وجاري التحميل


----------



## kimo4u2000 (27 أبريل 2007)

An'nas قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك أخي علي المجهود الرائع
> ولكن ال Mhid دايما يفتح معايا صفحه لا أعرف من أين أبدأ الدون لود
> وجزاكم الله كل الخير




في الصفحة التي فتحتها يوجد جملة Request Download Link
بعد الضغط عليها ستظهر صفحة جديدة في يمين الصفحة بجانب اعلانات الجوجل ستجد لنك تحميل الملف تحت جملة Download Link


----------



## An'nas (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## evyap (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا اخى على المجهود وعلى الاسطوانة الرائعة 
بس انا عندى نفس مشكلة كلمة السر جربت فيها كل حاجة وخليت بالى من موضوع المسافة وكل شى 
بس نفس المشكلة حاولوا تساعدونى الله يخليكم


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (27 أبريل 2007)

بعد تنزيل الملفات ما هى كيفية التشغيل


----------



## kimo4u2000 (27 أبريل 2007)

فك الضغط عن الملفات بأستخدام برنامج الWinRaR وادخل كلمة السر www.fokakmeny.com
ثم قم بحرق ملف الISO باستخدام اي برنامج لحرق الاسطوانات كالنيرو Nero
او يمكنك تشغيل ملف الايزو مباشرة عن طريق برنامج Deamon Tools


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أبريل 2007)

بصراحه سهوله فى التحميل وروابط ممتازه وفليم جيد جدا ومفعم ب الشرح الوافى بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك مشكور اخى كيمو فليس غريب على اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب​


----------



## kimo4u2000 (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك اخي ماهر علي ردك الطيب الذي اثلج صدري وشرفتني به
وارجو من الله ان تستفيد بما فيها من علم واذا وجدت مواد علمية معروضة بأسلوب شيق لن أتاخر باذن الله في رفعها و مشاركتكم بها


----------



## شوان غازي (28 أبريل 2007)

موضوع تشكر عليه اخي العزيز شكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابراهيم نسيم (28 أبريل 2007)

انا شاكر جدا على البرنامج بس فى مشكله البرنامج مش راضي يشتغل علي اكس بي شغلته علي demon tools و بردوا بيطلع رساله مكتوب فيه







مع العلم بان الجهاز حديث ارجوا الافاده و شكرا لمجهودكم و سعه صدركم


----------



## marine_eng (28 أبريل 2007)

The Same Too My Friend


----------



## rwanm (28 أبريل 2007)

موضوع شيق ومفيد وجزيت خيرا على ما قدمت ونرجو المزيد


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك بس ياريت تشرح كيفية تشغيلها وترفع البرنامج


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (28 أبريل 2007)

نزلت الاسطوانة بالكامل وفكيت الضغط ايه الخطوات التالية علشان الاسطوانة تشتغل


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## kimo4u2000 (29 أبريل 2007)

اخ ناصر مطاوع


kimo4u2000 قال:


> فك الضغط عن الملفات بأستخدام برنامج الWinRaR وادخل كلمة السر www.fokakmeny.com
> ثم قم بحرق ملف الISO باستخدام اي برنامج لحرق الاسطوانات كالنيرو Nero
> او يمكنك تشغيل ملف الايزو مباشرة عن طريق برنامج Deamon Tools



اخ محمد ابراهيم نسيم مشكلتك لم تواجهني من قبل لكن ارجو ان تحاول زيادة المساحة الفارغة علي درايف الC يمكن ان تكون هذه هي المشكلة


شكرا لكم اخواني علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## rwanm (30 أبريل 2007)

ألف شكر ليك يا كيمو

الحقيقة من افضل الاسطوانات فى الموقع وجزاك الله كل خير وننتظر منك مزيدا فى مجالات ال fluid mech على نفس الشاكلة حيث انها مفيدة جدا جدا
م/محمود القماش


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

انا بتقابلي مشاكل كثيره علي موقع mihd
مشكله بجد 
وشكرا


----------



## Abdullah Yemeni (30 أبريل 2007)

شككككككككككككككككككرااااااا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (30 أبريل 2007)

ألعفو يا جماعة وبعتذر اني الفترة دي مشغول جدا في مشروع التخرج فمش متفرغ انزل مواضيع جديدة واخ ريمون موجود لنكات من موقع رابد شير ومن موقع mihd وممكن تحمل من الاتنين اللي يناسبك فيهم


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (30 أبريل 2007)

ياجماعة حد يشرح نشغل الاسطوانة ازاي بعد اذنكم


----------



## kimo4u2000 (1 مايو 2007)

فك الضغط عن الملفات بأستخدام برنامج الWinRaR وادخل كلمة السر www.fokakmeny.com
ثم قم بحرق ملف الISO باستخدام اي برنامج لحرق الاسطوانات كالنيرو Nero
او يمكنك تشغيل ملف الايزو مباشرة عن طريق برنامج Deamon Tools


----------



## عادل عبد العزيز (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ............بجد اكتر من ممتازه


----------



## Brave Heart (5 مايو 2007)

تسلم إيديك
و ألف شكر.....


----------



## kimo4u2000 (13 مايو 2007)

العفو يا جماعة وشكرا لكم علي الردود


----------



## مفيد المغلس (13 مايو 2007)

هذا الموضوع جميل جدا جدا ارجو من اللة ان يساعدك فى جميع اعمالك


----------



## kimo4u2000 (16 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخ مفيد علي الرد الطيب


----------



## storm_voly (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

شاكرين لكم جهودكم 

ووفق الجميع لما فيه الخير ان شاءالله


----------



## ashraf_oricat91 (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## المهندس امجد (1 يونيو 2007)

والله مجهود كبير و رائع 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد عادل رزق (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لقد حللت لنا مشكلة عويصة


----------



## kimo4u2000 (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم علي الردود والحمد لله ان الفائدة وصلت لاكثر عدد ممكن ولا تنسوني من دعائكم


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (9 يونيو 2007)

الله يوفقك ويفتحها في وجهك وين ما رحت


----------



## kimo4u2000 (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي ابوتركي 2006 علي الدعوة الطيبة واتمني لك الخير وزيادة العلم


----------



## asomi (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكوريا باش


----------



## باسم مدحت (27 يونيو 2007)

الشكر غير كافي علي هذا المجهود العظيم وديمنا في تميز


----------



## kimo4u2000 (11 يوليو 2007)

العفو أخواني الكريم وشكرا لكم علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## فرح ال (13 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (14 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله الشوافي (28 أغسطس 2007)

حقيقة ان المبدعين في هذا العالم قليلون إلا أني أعتبرك منهم.


----------



## kimo4u2000 (28 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الطيبة واتمني لكم الاستفادة والفلاح


----------



## qq_ss_dd (6 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم
عند قيامي بفك الضغط مستخدما الوينرار يطلب البرنامج ادخال باسوورد جديدة بعد فك حوالي 21%


----------



## ياسمين_2010 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## raoufi (7 سبتمبر 2007)

merci kimo4u


----------



## ashraf_oricat91 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم اللع كل خير


----------



## moh.daowod (11 سبتمبر 2007)

very thanks


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

ashkoraaak gedaaaan ma3lomat kayma wa maghoood ra2a3


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

kimo4u2000 قال:


> للي قابلتهم مشاكل مع موقع رابد شير دي لنكات للملفات من موقع Mihd
> 
> http://mihd.net/lsiueh
> http://mihd.net/pcfbrv
> ...



الملاحظ هو عند فك الملف الأول كل شيء يعمل حتى ولو لم يتم فك الملفات الأخرى
وحتى لو فكيت باقي الملفات لا تجد فرق كبير
هل هذا طبيعي؟


----------



## كريم الهواري (22 أكتوبر 2007)

لا انا لازم ارد على الموضوع دة 
ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك بجد افدتنا 
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد اسكندراني (10 ديسمبر 2007)

تسم الأيداي والله موضوع ممتاز جاري تحميله واتمني منك المزيد وربنا يحميك يارب


----------



## وائل عبده (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## benadem (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الشجيري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر وتقدير لكم


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (17 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## سيد القوافى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى العزيز كيمو
قمت بتحميل كل الملفات ولكن عند الفك تاتى رسالة تفيد ان كلمة المرور غير صحيحة 
قمت بنسخ الجملة www.fokakmeny.com
ولكن ايضا تظهر انها غير صحيحة
ارجوا مساعدتى


----------



## محمودفرحات (22 ديسمبر 2007)

لا اجد من الكلمات ما يناسب ما اود قوله لك ولكن سأقول كتب الله لك بكل كلمة حسنة وبلغك ما تأمل


----------



## مهندس الكويتي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (23 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير ........اكثر من رائع ياباشمهندس


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (26 ديسمبر 2007)

ياريت لو شرحت لنا كيفيه استخراجه من ال winrar لان كلمة المرور لا تعمل وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عاطف عياد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وربنا يتقبل منك 
شكرا لك المجهود الطيب
عاطف عياد


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حاج صالح (27 ديسمبر 2007)

لم استطع تنزيل الفيديو الرجاء اعطاء لنك اخر


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــرا اخي على الاضافه القيمه


----------



## مفيد المغلس (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك على هذاالمجهود ولك التوفيق فىكل شى


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر للاخوه على المجهود الجميل


----------



## kimo4u2000 (5 يناير 2008)

العفو اخواني وشكرا علي الردود


----------



## بحار العلم (8 يناير 2008)

انا لسه بانزله لكن شكرى هيكون على كرمك باللى عندك
ادام الله نعمه عليك وعلى كل المشاركين


----------



## بحار العلم (8 يناير 2008)

انا لسه بانزله لكن شكرى هيكون على كرمك باللى عندك
ادام الله نعمه عليك وعلى كل المشاركين


----------



## moh2 (8 يناير 2008)

ياجماعة انا عرفت حل الفك ايه غير الارقام الموجودة فى الاسن بدلامنbasic_hydraulics.part03_2.rar الى hydraulics.part1و2و3و4و5و6و7 وهكذا باقى الاجزاء وحطت كلمة السر وهيشتغل


----------



## بحار العلم (16 يناير 2008)

اخى المهندس كيمو قمت بتنزيل الملفات وادخال الباسوورد وبعد فترة من فك الملفات ظهرت رسالة خطأ فى الباسوورد علما انى قمت بنسخها كما هى وللاسفتكرر معى هذا الموقف فى ملفات اخرى تخص الهيدروليك قمت انت على وجه التحديد ببرفعها ارجو المساعدة علما بانى جربت كل ما يمكن ولك جزيل الشكر على مجهوداتك ومشاركاتك


----------



## بحار العلم (16 يناير 2008)

الاخ المهندس كيمو برجاء التكرم بعدم وضع باسوورد على مشاركاتك على ان تكتب اسم الموقع الذى تريد فى comment والذى يظهر اجباريا عند بداية فك الملفات ولك جزيلالشكر وفى اتظار ردك عن كيفية فك الملفات لدى


----------



## بحار العلم (16 يناير 2008)

الاخزة الاعضاء اكتشفت جزء من حل المشكلة اثناء الفك تلاحظ ان هناك نافذة استثنائية تابعة لبرنامج الوين را بتظهر وتقول ان الملف رقم كذا corrupted header او corrupted file بعد كده تلاقى كام ملف كلمة السر بتاعتهم غلط المهم حل الموضوع شوف اول ملف النافذة الاستثنائية قالت انه corrupted ونزله تانى وحطه بدل السخة التالفة هتلاقى كله يشتغل تمام وبالتوفيق
ادعولنا


----------



## eslam5amis (16 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## halim mohamed (22 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## أشرف بركات (22 فبراير 2008)

أخى الحبيب:
نزلت الملفات ولكن مش عارف أعمل إيه بعد كده! برجاء الإفادة


----------



## الاعصار النارى (24 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر الله يخليك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 فبراير 2008)




----------



## mohmech (25 فبراير 2008)

الاخوة الاعضاء ممكن المساعدة مشكلة في فك الضغط بعد ادخال الباسورد تفتح نافذة next volume is required.insert disk or volume to continue


----------



## ody (25 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير بس ممكن اعرف اين الروابط الخاصه بال cd1 ,cd2 لهذه السلسله الجميله


----------



## ميكانيكس (26 فبراير 2008)

متشكر جدا جدا
لكني واجهت مشكلة في مواقع التحميل, التحميل دائما يقف عند 99 %


----------



## nuclear2000 (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## volda (28 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير ....................شكرا*


----------



## ميمو الجامد (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_hazem123 (29 فبراير 2008)

بصـــــــــــــــراحـــــــــــــــة
موضوع جميــــــــــــــل
وروابــــــــــــــــــط سهلة التحميل

فعــــــــــــــــــــــلا 
جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مصطفى نور (13 مارس 2008)

جزاء الله عنا كل خير وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


وفى انتظار الكثير باذن الله عن الهيدروليك:12:


----------



## مصطفى نور (13 مارس 2008)

مشكور وجزاء الله عنا كل خير وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مصطفى نور (13 مارس 2008)

اخى المهندس الفاضل لقد قمت بتحميل الاجزاء 1.2.3 وعند تحميلى للجزء الرابع لم اجده ولم اجد الموضوع بالكامل بالمنتدى 



برجاء التكرم بارسال باقى الاجزاء على nour244*************

وذلك للاحتياج الشديد لهذه الاسطوانة التعليمية

وشكرا


----------



## كريم الجمال (14 مارس 2008)

very goooooooooooood


----------



## محمود الزينى (20 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## وليد البنا (20 مارس 2008)

الف شكراااااااا


----------



## hamadawa (20 مارس 2008)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## الصعيديان (27 مارس 2008)

رائع جدا ولم أر مثلها في السهولة والفائدة
جزاك الله خيرا

اللهم بارك له في عمره ورزقه وعمله وولده
اللهم انفعه بما علمته


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (14 مايو 2008)

thx kteeeeeeer
Jazak ALLAH 5ayran


----------



## علي أيوب (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الله يعطيك العافية.


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (27 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
ولكن اين الاسطوانة الاولي والثانية


----------



## عاطف ماضى (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ويكون جسراً تعبر به إلى الجنه


----------



## محمود222 (9 أغسطس 2008)

:14::14::14::14::14:

... تسلـــــــم واللــــــــه .

جــزااااااكـ اللــــه كـل خيـــــر .

:16::16::16::16::16:


----------



## gehan11 (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gehan11 (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على اللول (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (12 أغسطس 2008)

thank you very very much


----------



## جاد العليمى (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا مشكوررر


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## يحيي المصري (22 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا بطل


----------



## محمودصفا (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## moustafa afify (22 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you so much, you are a very helpfull man


----------



## النجم مصر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك مشكور


----------



## زايد الفرجاني (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الفاضل
تم رفع جميع الملفات ولكن عند فتح اخر ملف مضغوط لايفتح البرنامج ويظهر لي شاشتين متجاورتين احدها المصدر والاخرى الهدف ويتوقف البرنامج عند هذا الحد ولاتظهر اي شاشات للبرنامج .
جزاك الله الف خير ونفع بك هذه الامة


----------



## upmoon (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود المتميز


----------



## ahmed taye3 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على مجهودك الرائع ونريد المزيد


----------



## shaseh (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*thanks alot for that program but after i dowloaded the seven parts it is not opening i put the password put there is an error message .*​


----------



## بحر الشوووق (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed alwash (26 نوفمبر 2008)

برنامج رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bongbong (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*لمنقابل مشكلة فى ال ram size*

Go to this site to resolve your problem 
hope it help

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=303


----------



## رضا الشاهد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

:14::14:الف شكر يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sieka31 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

1000 شكر بس فين الاسطوانة الثانية


----------



## defo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

واللة مشكور جدا 
بس انا طالب اعرف لينكات الاسطونة الاولى والثانية من فضلك 
وشكرا


----------



## defo (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا كيمو وربنا اسطوانة في الججججججججون


----------



## midonagi (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم...ياريت يا جماعه حد يرفعها على موقع mediafire لأن الموقعين مش شغالين عندى والموقع التانى الجزء الثالث فيه مشكلة ومش بيتحمل..الرجاء الاهتمام والرد


----------



## shaheen83 (22 يناير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## salwan (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل
ســــــــ الاسد ــــــلوان


----------



## احمد محمد عبدالمنع (27 يناير 2009)

gazak allah kol 5er


----------



## مصطفى سعيد دسوقى (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليك يا كيمو على المجهود
بجد تحفه


----------



## khdkhaled (9 فبراير 2009)

بعد تنزيل الاجزاء السبعه من mihdكيف ننزلها على الكمبيوتر؟


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (29 مايو 2009)

_جزاكم الله خيرا ..........ً موضوع رائع جدا جدا_


----------



## أبوالفاروووق (5 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع ممتاز جدا والف شكر*​


----------



## saad_aljuboury (5 يونيو 2009)

كيفية وطريقة التحميل 
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## concul (8 يونيو 2009)

*واللة مشكور جدا 
بس انا طالب اعرف لينكات الاسطونة الاولى والثانية من فضلك 
وشكرا*​


----------



## عبده محمود (13 يوليو 2009)

لو تكرمت اخى العزيز شرح طريقة التحميل من موقع Mihd


----------



## khaled_303 (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكور والى الامام دائما


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا kimo4u2000 ً و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

و كما هو متوقع من أهل التميز​


----------



## محمد اسماعيل رمضان (15 يوليو 2009)

انا للأسف مش عارف احمل برجاء المساعدة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد علي عمر (15 يوليو 2009)

لم استطع الفك بعد ادخال كلمة السر
شكرا


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (16 يوليو 2009)

_جزاكم الله خيرا ...موضوعاتك ممتازة...جارى التحميل_


----------



## mjidait (17 يوليو 2009)

merci que dieu vs benisses ; j'ai rencontré des problèmes de téléchargement avec rapidshare


----------



## mohnds (7 فبراير 2010)

بجد جزاكم الله خيرا اخى واضع هذه ااسطوانه 
ربنا يجعل هذا العلم ومن ينتفعون به فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## ammar-kh (14 مارس 2010)

و الله معلم
الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## engtopdrive (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس على مجهودك الجبار وبجد تستاهل التقيم


----------



## محمد ابراهيم 2008 (6 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررر على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 مايو 2010)




----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (17 يوليو 2010)

جزكم الله كل خير تم التحميل بنجاح

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## tamer_15 (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع و انشاء الله يوضع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العندليب المصرى (3 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر غلى المعلومة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد1982 (9 يناير 2012)

ممنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك وسلمت يداك على هذه الاسطوانات الرائعة


----------



## m0staf7 (15 يناير 2012)

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر أكثر من رائع لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## senuors (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير
سلمت


----------



## ابوتر (5 مارس 2013)

بعد اذنك ممكن تجدد الروابط


----------



## ابوتر (5 مارس 2013)

نرجو منكم ذلك لاني الوابط لا تعمل


----------



## م.احمد عبد الستار (7 مارس 2013)

رجاءً اللنك لا يظهر لدي؟؟؟؟ لماذا؟


----------



## shero_3_25 (19 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا صحيح جاى متأخر بس لو لسه الاسطوانة معاك ممكن تحاول ترفعها تانى بس على ميديا فير عشان تعم الاستفادة وشكرا


----------



## engineer (21 يونيو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

